# Canon EOS RP vs 7D MK II



## davholla (Apr 1, 2021)

A long story but which would you prefer for bird photography and why?


----------



## Space Face (Apr 1, 2021)

I haven't used the 7D MK II but had the original.  I very was happy with it and used it in conjunction with my 1D MK IV.  I haven't used the 7D since I got the 5Dsr and have to say I do prefer the higher res ff sensor.

I'm tempted to get a ff body and the RP and R were the two I had a serious look at a few months ago.  I also looked at the R5 and R6 but the prices are a wee bit prohibitive at the moment.  I was erring towards the R for the higher frame rate and slightly higher sensor count.  I didn't take the plunge but did come close.

If I was offered the two cameras you mention,  I'd go for the RP.


----------



## photoflyer (Apr 1, 2021)

The RP, I believe, is full frame so given the choice I would likely go for with the 7D Mark II to get the extra reach of the crop sensor.  There are a lot of other viable but I have an R6 and use it for bird and sports photography.  It is excellent. But, I'm  hoping they release the R7 this summer as I will be first in line for the crop sensor version for sports and wildlife.


----------



## Space Face (Apr 1, 2021)

To be honest, I didn't find the loss of the crop effect of giving extra reach an issue.  I think the higher mp sensor and decent glass counter that quite well.  With the 7D I'd do at least a high pass filter sharpen on almost evert shot.  With the 5Dsr after cropping I hardly ever sharpen.  It just retains so much more detail.  I can't say if the RP will do the same but any new body I get will be FF, particularly if I go mirrorless.


----------



## photoflyer (Apr 1, 2021)

Space Face said:


> To be honest, I didn't find the loss of the crop effect of giving extra reach an issue.



Good points.  Also autofocus is a consideration.  I believe the RP has a far superior auto focus to the 7D Mark II.  Especially when photographing birds and sport that can be a make or break feature.  So many trade-offs.


----------



## Space Face (Apr 1, 2021)

photoflyer said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest, I didn't find the loss of the crop effect of giving extra reach an issue.
> ...



Yeah, it's a few months since I was researching the cameras but I recall them (can't remember if it was RP and R of just the R) having such AF features as face and eye recognition which certainly my DSLR cameras don't have.  Maybe not crucial for wildlife but an advancement in AF none the less. 

You've no got me hankering after a FF mirrorless again.  GAS, GAS, GAS.


----------



## photoflyer (Apr 1, 2021)

Space Face said:


> You've no got me hankering after a FF mirrorless again.



Honestly I got the R6 to get more out of my glass and it delivered.  And, the eye detection is awesome and has enabled me to get in flight shots I likely would have missed.


----------



## Space Face (Apr 1, 2021)

photoflyer said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > You've no got me hankering after a FF mirrorless again.
> ...




Please don't, I can hear my wallet crying as I type.  How do you find the 20mp sensor?  It seems quite small compared to others but must do a great job in retaining detail.  The 20fps is obviously awesome.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 1, 2021)

To be honest, even when the RP came out, I didn't think much of it. I would still take the 7D mk II over it because the 7D mk II uses the 1Dx auto focus system and from what I understand the RP's auto focus system can't compete with that.

That being said with the selections that are available now, I would/want to move from my 1Dx's to the R6 to take advantage of the eye AF that it and the R5 have. (Love to have an R5 and an R6 but that's not in the cards right now)


----------



## photoflyer (Apr 1, 2021)

Space Face said:


> How do you find the 20mp sensor? It seems quite small compared to others but must do a great job in retaining detail. The 20fps is obviously awesome.



It 20 mpx is just fine.  I believe that it does not have an antialias filter on it so (I and I profess I may be screwing this up technically)  this allows for more detail???

This image is far from perfect but I was pleased with the result.  It is substantially cropped.  The camera tracked the animal perfectly and I was using the 100-400 mark II L with the 2x TC which is an 800mm F11 combo.   It won't make the cover of any magazines but I was excited to get it.

   (It would not let me embedd the link but the eagle shot on this page:  http://mikeatherton.com/recent   )
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





To the thread starter's question, I really wanted to get the 7D Mark III for shots like this but now that i have the R6, if the R7 has the same autofocus capabilities, my 800mm now becomes 1024.   Yep, complete GAS but I know I could not get this shot on my 6D Mark II.


----------



## Space Face (Apr 1, 2021)

photoflyer said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > How do you find the 20mp sensor? It seems quite small compared to others but must do a great job in retaining detail. The 20fps is obviously awesome.
> ...



The image ain't showing Mr Flyer.


----------



## photoflyer (Apr 1, 2021)

Space Face said:


> The image ain't showing Mr Flyer.



Try again.  I edited it as the site would not accept the original link.


----------



## Space Face (Apr 1, 2021)

photoflyer said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > The image ain't showing Mr Flyer.
> ...



The link takes me to a whole page of pictures.  Which one are you referring to?

Cheers!


----------



## photoflyer (Apr 1, 2021)

Space Face said:


> The link takes me to a whole page of pictures. Which one are you referring to?



Bald Eagle top center.  

Sorry @davholla for hijacking your thread but maybe you'll find something useful in this interchange.


----------



## Space Face (Apr 1, 2021)

photoflyer said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > The link takes me to a whole page of pictures. Which one are you referring to?
> ...



Cheers.  Everything is relevant and relative


----------



## Space Face (Apr 1, 2021)

photoflyer said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > The link takes me to a whole page of pictures. Which one are you referring to?
> ...



It would have helped if I read your post properly

Aye, a very fine shot indeed.  I'd be more than happy with it.


----------

